# Sadden, gladden: vertalingen...



## ThomasK

Deze "thread" lijkt aan te sluiten bij die over verdriet en blijdschap ooit. Ik heb het gevoel dat we niet veel zulke deverbatieven hebben, en liever "maken" of "stemmen" gebruiken. Ik denk even aan "blij", "boos", "bang", "bedroefd", de basisemoties dus.

*blij* - dat bevalt mij, staat mij aan, ... (verblijdt mij???))
*boos* - dat irriteert mij, ergert mij, ontstemt mij, stoort mij, .. [soms lijken ze mij zwakker dan letterlijk "boos maken"] 
*bang* - dat boezemt mij schrik in, schrikt mij af, verontrust mij, ontstelt mij [_nogal sterk, nogal ongewoon, lijkt mij_]... (beangstigt mij ?)
*bedroefd* - dat ... (bedroeft mij, verdriet mij ???) [hier zie ik niet onmiddellijk een lexicaal verbum naast de gewone parafrase "maakt mij .../ stemt mij ..."...]

De werkwoorden waarin het adjectief wordt gebruikt, lijken mij schrijftalig of bijzondere stijl. Of zien jullie het anders?


----------



## Teachinglang

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb het gevoel dat we niet veel zulke deverbatieven hebben


Welke deverbatieven?


Ik denk inderdaad dat we eerder 'maken' gebruiken ('stemmen' klinkt mij wat ouderwets in de oren). 'Worden' kan ook: daar word ik blij/boos/verdrietig van (bijvoorbeeld: ik word er verdrietig van (om) hem zo te zien). Al heb ik het idee dat we de voorkeur geven aan algemenere zinnen: het is verdrietig/triest hem zo te zien, het is irritant dat zij nooit terugbelt. Eventueel nog met 'ik vind': ik vind het verdrietig/triest, ik vind het eng, etc.

Overigens: 'verblijdt mij' kan, vind ik, maar inderdaad heel formeel. 'Beangstigt mij' heb ik geen problemen mee ('de recente ontwikkelingen beangstigen mij'). 'Dat ergert mij' lijkt mij verkeerd, aangezien het een wederkerend werkwoord is (ik erger me aan ...). 'Dat bedroeft mij' of 'dat verdriet mij' is volgens mij goed, maar zeker niet courant.

Nog wat aanvullingen:

*blij* - dat verheugt mij, dat pleziert mij, dat verrukt mij
*boos* - dat werkt mij op de zenuwen
*bang* - dat benauwt mij, dat beklemt mij,
*bedroefd* - (dat kwetst mij komt in de buurt van 'dat doet me verdriet')
*ontroerd - *dat ontroert mij, dat raakt mij, dat grijpt mij aan, dat verrukt mij
*beschaamd *- daar schaam ik me voor, daar geneer ik me voor, dat vernedert mij
*walging *(welk bijvoeglijk naamwoord?) - daar walg ik van

Overigens zou ik bijna geen van bovenstaande werkwoorden zelf gebruiken, zeker niet in de gesproken taal.

(Walging/afkeer is een basisemotie in de psychologie, maar ik kan zo gauw geen bijvoeglijk naamwoord verzinnen dat gelijk staat aan _disgusted_.)


----------



## ThomasK

Vergissing van mij: deadjectivische werkwoorden zijn het!!!

Maar hartelijk dank voor je bijdrage. Enkele antwoordjes:
0. Ergeren (trans.) lijkt me niet fout: "Correcte mogelijkheden zijn (...): _zich ergeren aan_, _zich storen aan_, _iets stoort iemand_, _iets ergert iemand" _lees ik net op taaladvies.net_. _
1. Je combinaties met "Het is ..." liggen voor wat mij betreft minder voor de hand, zijn voor mij minder gebruikelijk.
2. Ik deel wel je gevoelens in verband met veel van die _be_-woorden...
3. Bedankt ook voor de aanvullingen: lijken mij prima, al is er behoorlijk wat variatie inzake de intensiteit, enz., wat uiteraard mag.



Teachinglang said:


> Nog wat aanvullingen:
> 
> *blij* - dat verheugt mij,dat verrukt mij (allemaal BS/ bijzondere stijl, zou ik zeggen) dat pleziert mij,
> *boos* - dat werkt mij op de zenuwen (inderdaad, en voor mij zeer gangbaar)
> *bang* - dat benauwt mij, dat beklemt mij (BS, wel bruikbaar in zakelijk kader)
> *bedroefd* - (dat kwetst mij komt in de buurt van 'dat doet me verdriet')
> *ontroerd - *dat ontroert mij, dat raakt mij, dat grijpt mij aan (prima !) , dat verrukt mij
> *beschaamd *- daar schaam ik me voor, daar geneer ik me voor, dat vernedert mij (dit zou ik niet gebruiken: dat kan alleen een mens doen, lijkt me)
> *walging *(welk bijvoeglijk naamwoord? _walgelijk_, maar inderdaad, dat verwijst niet naar de sprekr) - daar walg ik van
> 
> Overigens zou ik bijna geen van bovenstaande werkwoorden zelf gebruiken, zeker niet in de gesproken taal. Ik zie het een tikkeltje anders: ik zou de helft ervan best wel gebruiken...
> 
> (Walging/afkeer is een basisemotie in de psychologie, maar ik kan zo gauw geen bijvoeglijk naamwoord verzinnen dat gelijk staat aan _disgusted_.)


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> (Walging/afkeer is een basisemotie in de psychologie, maar ik kan zo gauw geen bijvoeglijk naamwoord verzinnen dat gelijk staat aan _disgusted_.)



Het Nederlands gebruikt soms liever een wederkerend werkwoord in plaats van een passieve vorm:
I'm disgusted. = Ik walg ervan.
I'm ashamed. = Ik schaam me.
I'm vexed. = Ik erger me.

Niet dat het nooit anders kan:
Walgend wendde ze het hoofd af.
Beschaamd boog hij het hoofd.
Geërgerd liep ze weg.


----------



## Teachinglang

ThomasK said:


> Ergeren (trans.) lijkt me niet fout: "Correcte mogelijkheden zijn (...): _zich ergeren aan_, _zich storen aan_, _iets stoort iemand_, _iets ergert iemand" _lees ik net op taaladvies.net_. _



Goed om te weten! En interessant om te zien dat er zulke individuele verschillen kunnen zijn qua wat we sneller zouden gebruiken.




bibibiben said:


> Het Nederlands gebruikt soms liever een wederkerend werkwoord in plaats van een passieve vorm



Dat blijkt! Je zou een heel onderzoek kunnen doen naar of dit ook een verschil in denkwijze betekent.




bibibiben said:


> Niet dat het nooit anders kan:
> Walgend wendde ze het hoofd af.



Inderdaad, zo kan het wel. Al is het hier een (van het werkwoord afgeleid) onvoltooid deelwoord (die inderdaad syntactische eigenschappen van een bijvoeglijk naamwoord hebben). Ik vind het opmerkelijk dat er geen echt bijvoeglijk naamwoord lijkt te bestaan voor walging, zoals we wel 'boos' of 'verdrietig' hebben.


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> Inderdaad, zo kan het wel. Al is het hier een (van het werkwoord afgeleid) onvoltooid deelwoord (die inderdaad syntactische eigenschappen van een bijvoeglijk naamwoord hebben). Ik vind het opmerkelijk dat er geen echt bijvoeglijk naamwoord lijkt te bestaan voor walging, zoals we wel 'boos' of 'verdrietig' hebben.



Het Engelse _disgusted_ is in feite ook maar een participium dat als adjectief fungeert. Wel is het bijzonder dat _walgend_ niet predicatief gebruikt kan worden. _Ik ben walgend_ is simpelweg geen normaal Nederlands. Alleen het attributieve en adverbiale gebruik van _walgend_ is goed mogelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Nog iets: _it saddens me_ en _it gladdens me _is in het Engels niet veel gebruikelijker dan het Nederlandse _het verdriet mij _resp. _het verblijdt mij_.


----------



## Teachinglang

bibibiben said:


> Het Engelse _disgusted_ is in feite ook maar een participium dat als adjectief fungeert.



Klopt, dus het Nederlands is niet de enige taal zonder een losstaand adjectief voor walging. Ik kan zo snel ook niet een andere taal bedenken die wel een echt adjectief heeft (dus niet afgeleid van een werkwoord), maar ze zullen er vast zijn.




bibibiben said:


> Wel is het bijzonder dat _walgend_ niet predicatief gebruikt kan worden.



Dat viel mij ook al op! Sommige onvoltooid deelwoorden kunnen wel predicatief gebruikt worden namelijk: 'ik ben vandaag lopend'. (Maar vele ook niet: *ik ben liggend/hijgend etc.)




bibibiben said:


> Nog iets: _it saddens me_ en _it gladdens me _is in het Engels niet veel gebruikelijker dan het Nederlandse _het verdriet mij _resp. _het verblijdt mij_.



Het zijn zeker geen vaak voorkomende woorden en corpora bevestigen dat. In het Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands zijn er vier treffers voor de frase _verdriet mij/me_ en helemaal geen voor _verblijdt mij/me_. Het ongeveer even grote British National Corpus (ik gebruik expres niet de COCA omdat die veel meer woorden bevat) geeft elf resultaten voor _saddens me _en twee voor _gladdens me._


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Nog iets: _it saddens me_ en _it gladdens me _is in het Engels niet veel gebruikelijker dan het Nederlandse _het verdriet mij _resp. _het verblijdt mij_.


Oei. Moet ik 'It saddens me' maar beter vermijden als ik Engels praat?


----------



## Teachinglang

Red Arrow :D said:


> Moet ik 'It saddens me' maar beter vermijden als ik Engels praat?



Haha. Misschien in de spreektaal wel ja  
Als je het corpus mag geloven moet je 'it is sad to/that...' gebruiken, komt veel vaker voor in de Britse schrijf- en spreektaal dan 'it makes me sad' of 'it saddens me' (dat idee had ik ook over de frequentie van de Nederlandse equivalenten, zie hierboven). Maar ik blijf 'it saddens me' wel leuk vinden voor het dramatisch effect


----------

